# John Deere 955



## wegnermj (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi, I just purchased a JD 955 with a FEL and love it. I would like to get a mid mount mower for it, but I am having trouble locating one. I have a friend that has a newer utility tractor, a 4400. the deck looks like it would fit right on, but the dealer insists that only a deck from a 755,855,955 will fit on the tractor. Any help or suggestions?

Thanks


----------

